# Smokin some cheese on the Lang



## 73saint (Feb 14, 2020)

I should have done this months ago, but time never seems to permit.  Was at Costco today getting brisket for tomorrow’s smoke and I picked up some Gouda and sharp cheddar, our favorites around here.  I had some leftover pepper jack from making boudin balls, so away we go.  

I cut up all the pieces, got the Lang going with pitmasters and hickory pellets.  Now to grill a steak for valentines!   Have a great weekend!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice let me know how it turns out! I have 30lbs from a week ago mellowing in the fridge vac sealed


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2020)

That's a nice batch of cheese you have going there! And the waiting begins

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

I just pulled out a batch of lox from the Lang.
It really amazes me how well the Lang drafts the smoke when you put an Amazen tube in the firebox & just let it burn. The Lang just pulls the smoke thru.
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice looking batch there!


----------

